# Intel veröffentlicht mutwillig irreführende, da nicht aktuelle XEON Benchmarks contra AMD EPYC



## niminator (6. November 2019)

*Intel veröffentlicht mutwillig irreführende, da nicht aktuelle XEON Benchmarks contra AMD EPYC*

Oh Mann, was macht intel nur für einen Mist:
Intel Performance Strategy Team Publishing Intentionally Misleading Benchmarks

Nach dem oben verlinkten Bericht ist diese alte Version des GROMACS Benchmarks (2019.3) gegenüber der aktuellen Version 2019.4 klar auf Seite von intel, da die in den neuen AMD EPYCs unterstützen Funktionen in 2019.3 noch nicht implementiert wurden. Die Version 2019.4 gibt es schon eine ganze Weile, also kann nicht als Ausrede herhalten, dass intel deren Ergebnisse schon lange zuvor zusammengestellt habe...

Patrick Kennedy von Serve the Home hat sich auch per Twitter nochmals explizit dazu geäußert: Patrick J Kennedy auf Twitter: "And a citation to the fix in 2019.4 is here https://t.co/UscE6PRSwB

Very shady to use the older version. We also have consistently, and clearly mentioned our older results are not Zen2 optimized when we published them because of this.… https://t.co/oKyYKMnmzA"

Viele Grüße an alle hier im Forum.


----------



## teachmeluv (7. November 2019)

*AW: Intel verÃ¶ffentlicht mutwillig irrefÃ¼hrende, da nicht aktuelle XEON Benchmarks contra AMD EPYC*

Danke, aber
Schummel-Vorwürfe gegen Intel: Benchmarks lassen AMD anscheinend bewusst schlecht dastehen


----------



## niminator (8. November 2019)

*AW: Intel verÃ¶ffentlicht mutwillig irrefÃ¼hrende, da nicht aktuelle XEON Benchmarks contra AMD EPYC*

Danke zurück, aber der Artikel ist hier erst später veröffentlich worden.


----------

